# What are your favorite comedy movies?



## TroglocratsRdumb

mine are
Airplane
Pink Panther movies
Jerry Lewis movies
Animal House
Eddie Murphy movies
Scary Movie series


----------



## Likkmee

Caddyshack. I can't remember any others(I dont do movies) but " the Hop-In Psycho" sucked me off twice during the first opening.
Ahhhhh to be young again


----------



## dannyboys

Nothing But Trouble
Funniest movie ever made.


----------



## Dekster

History of the World Part 1 and Holy Grail.


----------



## the other mike

Dark humor, I guess mostly. ...So I Married an Axe Murderer, Monty Python's Life of Brian & Holy Grail , all the goofy Jim Carrey movies that my wife hates, the Witches of Eastwick, Up in Smoke, the Jerk, the Other Guys, Nutty Professor ( Eddie Murphy) and 8 heads in a Duffel Bag.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Dekster said:


> History of the World Part 1 and Holy Grail.


Holy Grail is an all time favorite


----------



## the other mike

"You mean....I'm gonna stay this color ?"
"Honey, you did good."


----------



## the other mike

Funniest stoner scene ever;
Cheech with hands on steering wheel, eyes barely open,--"Ay man....am I driving okay ?"
Chong squinting through the smoke, slowly looks around and says " I think we're parked, man."
The camera zooms out and their car's crashed into a pole on the median strip.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Rocko

Naked gun
Coming To America
Something About Marry
Hear No Evil See No Evil


----------



## the other mike

Goodfellas had some good comedy twists in it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My most favorite comedy film is Second Sight, I love actor Bronson Pinchot SO much!!!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

young frankenstien


----------



## SandSquid

Three Amigos and planes trains and automobiles are two of my favorites.  

Also I really enjoyed Talladega nights, and Old School.  

Deadpool was up there, and for the spoof ones, Not Another Teen Movie was fun.


----------



## sealybobo

SandSquid said:


> Three Amigos and planes trains and automobiles are two of my favorites.
> 
> Also I really enjoyed Talladega nights, and Old School.
> 
> Deadpool was up there, and for the spoof ones, Not Another Teen Movie was fun.



James Franco, Seth rogan, hot tub time machine, pinnacle express, superbad, 40 year old virgin, Jonah Hill, paul Rudd,


----------



## SandSquid

sealybobo said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Amigos and planes trains and automobiles are two of my favorites.
> 
> Also I really enjoyed Talladega nights, and Old School.
> 
> Deadpool was up there, and for the spoof ones, Not Another Teen Movie was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Franco, Seth rogan, hot tub time machine, pinnacle express, superbad, 40 year old virgin, Jonah Hill, paul Rudd,
Click to expand...


Nice list.  I do like Rogen a lot.   Preacher (not really comedy) and futureman are fun shows.   Franco's one of my more favorite actor, goofy but can pull off serious.   Rudd as well, he makes Ant Man.  More perfect casting by Marvel.  I always loved the streisand/Bourne comment of his in 40 year old virgin.  

And I forgot Tropic Thunder.   That was a great one too.


----------



## sealybobo

SandSquid said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Amigos and planes trains and automobiles are two of my favorites.
> 
> Also I really enjoyed Talladega nights, and Old School.
> 
> Deadpool was up there, and for the spoof ones, Not Another Teen Movie was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Franco, Seth rogan, hot tub time machine, pinnacle express, superbad, 40 year old virgin, Jonah Hill, paul Rudd,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice list.  I do like Rogen a lot.   Preacher (not really comedy) and futureman are fun shows.   Franco's one of my more favorite actor, goofy but can pull off serious.   Rudd as well, he makes Ant Man.  More perfect casting by Marvel.  I always loved the streisand/Bourne comment of his in 40 year old virgin.
> 
> And I forgot Tropic Thunder.   That was a great one too.
Click to expand...


These guys know how to make funny movies. They seem to be a crew. I wonder who brought them all together? Judd Apatow?


----------



## SandSquid

sealybobo said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Amigos and planes trains and automobiles are two of my favorites.
> 
> Also I really enjoyed Talladega nights, and Old School.
> 
> Deadpool was up there, and for the spoof ones, Not Another Teen Movie was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Franco, Seth rogan, hot tub time machine, pinnacle express, superbad, 40 year old virgin, Jonah Hill, paul Rudd,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice list.  I do like Rogen a lot.   Preacher (not really comedy) and futureman are fun shows.   Franco's one of my more favorite actor, goofy but can pull off serious.   Rudd as well, he makes Ant Man.  More perfect casting by Marvel.  I always loved the streisand/Bourne comment of his in 40 year old virgin.
> 
> And I forgot Tropic Thunder.   That was a great one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys know how to make funny movies. They seem to be a crew. I wonder who brought them all together? Judd Apatow?
Click to expand...


I think Apatow did.  Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## Polishprince

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series



Anything with the 3 stooges.

I always liked those fellows ever since I was a kid. 

I grew up before Sesame Street or Mr. Rogers was on the air, so our 3 nutty friends provided education and entertainment  on TV for pre-schoolers.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with the 3 stooges.
> 
> I always liked those fellows ever since I was a kid.
> 
> I grew up before Sesame Street or Mr. Rogers was on the air, so our 3 nutty friends provided education and entertainment  on TV for pre-schoolers.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Airplane!
Caddy Shack
Spaceballs
Lampoon Vegas Vacation
Naked Gun


----------



## Picaro

*The Inlaws* with Alan Alda and Peter Falk, also the other one they made together, with Alda as a disgruntled insurance saleman; haven't seen it in a long while so forgot the name.

*The Lion In Winter*; not usually  considered a comedy by most but it is to me; Katherine Hepburn and Peter O'Toole and their sons are great.

*Caddyshack* is up there, always watch it when it comes around.

*The Producers* is another one I always try to see.

Most of the *Naked Gun* movies are good.

*Dragnet*. 'The Virgin Connie Swayle' line is always hilarious, as was Dabney Coleman as the Hugh Hefner gimp.

*Blues Brothers*

*Raising Arizona*

*Friday*

*Rush Hour*

All I can remember now, besides *Hangover*


----------



## rightwinger

Office Space


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Office Space



Never heard of that one.


----------



## progressive hunter

although airplane is the best comedy hands down, this one is more appropriate to this forum,,,


----------



## rightwinger

The Princess Bride


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Office Space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

I’m into the high end intellectual comedy scene. 

Young Frankenstein 
Blazing Saddles
Monty Python Holy Grail
Airplane
Naked Gun
Christmas Vacation


----------



## Wyld Kard

Porky's series
Police Academy
Zapped!
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Ghost Busters 1+2
Back To The Future Series
National Lampoon's Vacation, European Vacation, and Christmas Vacation
Trading Places
Revenge of the Nerds 1+2
Moving Violations
Weird Science
The Cannonball Run 1+2


----------



## Natural Citizen

The Villian and Blazing Saddles.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Office Space
Money Pit
Coming to America
Blues Brothers
Animal House


----------



## Crixus

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series




I want to try not to remention , but just about anything Mel Brooks, history of the world, blazing saddles and so on. Also like young frankinstin.


----------



## g5000

The In-Laws.  The original one with Peter Falk, not the shitty remake:  The In-Laws (1979) - IMDb

Raising Arizona

The Blues Brothers

Office Space

Animal House


----------



## skye

I like Chaplin....I like Mel Brooks.....

and let me think which others....yes I like John Belushi.....


there are so many


----------



## g5000

Picaro said:


> *The Inlaws* with Alan Alda and Peter Falk



Alan Arkin, not Alda.


----------



## g5000

Skin Deep: Skin Deep (1989) - IMDb


----------



## westwall

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series






1st would be Monty Pythons Life of Brian. Followed by Blazing Saddles, then The Pink Panther, then Animal House.


----------



## skye

John Belushi and Richard Pryor ....and Chevy Chase and all of them back then in movies and on TV ......back then was real funny...I adore it!


----------



## Picaro

g5000 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Inlaws* with Alan Alda and Peter Falk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Arkin, not Alda.
Click to expand...


Correct. Don't know why I would say Alda, as I don't like his acting at all.

" Serpentine !!! Serpentine!!!" lollerz


----------



## 2aguy

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series




Slapshot
Rustlers Rhapsody
Quick Change


----------



## Lysistrata

In no particular order:
Airplane
Blazing Saddles
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
History of the World, Part I
Animal House
Life of Brian
Holy Grail
Naked Gun
Silver Streak
The Producers
Anything with the Three Stooges
Anything with the Marx Brothers


----------



## Tommy Tainant

"They brought their fucking toys..........."


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> "They brought their fucking toys..........."




Did you know that Paul Newman hates that movie?


----------



## 2aguy

Anyone see Rustler's Rhapsody?   I think this is an underrated movie.   Great spoof on westerns.

Also, Quick Change, with Bill Murray....one of this best.


----------



## harmonica

_Kelly's Heroes
Blood Sport _with Jean Claude Van Dumbass


----------



## WheelieAddict

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series


Caddyshack, Naked Gun series, and for something a bit newer 40yr old virgin. 
Poor Frank Drebin, always trying to do the right thing: NSFW warning:


----------



## g5000

Picaro said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Inlaws* with Alan Alda and Peter Falk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Arkin, not Alda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Don't know why I would say Alda, as I don't like his acting at all.
> 
> " Serpentine !!! Serpentine!!!" lollerz
Click to expand...

A "Z"?!?


----------



## Picaro

g5000 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Inlaws* with Alan Alda and Peter Falk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Arkin, not Alda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Don't know why I would say Alda, as I don't like his acting at all.
> 
> " Serpentine !!! Serpentine!!!" lollerz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Z"?!?
Click to expand...


We were just remembering that scene last night. Arkin's deadpan while the loon was doing that was hilarious.


----------



## Corazon

"My sassy girl" is one of my favourites!


----------



## miketx

I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.


----------



## mudwhistle

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series


Ha ha funny or queer funny?


----------



## Lysistrata

miketx said:


> I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.


You must have missed the rump's SOTU speech, complete with him bestowing the Medal of Freedom on rush limpdick.


----------



## miketx

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the rump's SOTU speech, complete with him bestowing the Medal of Freedom on rush limpdick.
Click to expand...

Who are you babbling about?


----------



## Lysistrata

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the rump's SOTU speech, complete with him bestowing the Medal of Freedom on rush limpdick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you babbling about?
Click to expand...

The rump's SOTU "address." Pure comedy, complete with a bestowal of an important medal of honor on a scumbag.


----------



## miketx

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the rump's SOTU speech, complete with him bestowing the Medal of Freedom on rush limpdick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you babbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rump's SOTU "address." Pure comedy, complete with a bestowal of an important medal of honor on a scumbag.
Click to expand...

Obama was honored? Whatever for?


----------



## Flopper

*Dr. Strangelove Or: How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb

*


----------



## bluzman61

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the rump's SOTU speech, complete with him bestowing the Medal of Freedom on rush limpdick.
Click to expand...

You really ARE a miserable, hateful liberal lunatic with SEVERE TDS.  Very sad.  PLEASE get help for this.  Thank you.


----------



## Crepitus

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series


Texas chainsaw massacre part 2
A clockwork Orange.


----------



## bluzman61

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series


My all-time Top 5 - 1) Young Frankenstein 2) Blazing Saddles 3) Monty Python and the Holy Grail 4) Airplane! 5) Any one of several Marx Brothers films - Animal Crackers, Duck Soup, A Night At The Opera or A Day At The Races


----------



## DGS49

I've looked at FUNNY from both sides now, from up and down, but still somehow it's funny illusions I recall.

Ahem.

Funniest movies: Monty Python & the Holy Grail.  Groundhog Day.  Peter Sellers/Pink Panther  Airplane.  WCFields & a few other oldies.

But I feel compelled to comment on some of the others.  Mel Brooks was NOT FUNNY.  His "humor" was little more than a succession of fart and bathroom "jokes," predictable and un-funny sexual double-entendres, and a few pathetic sight gags.  Jerry Lewis was not funny.  Silly, that's it.  Robin Williams was occasionally funny, but usually only when scripted by someone else.  Williams was a poor-cousin copy of Jonathan Winters, who was also just silly - but much better at it than Williams  Williams was not a bad actor, though.  Three stooges were totally lacking in real humor...brought out the 12-year-old in all of us.  Same for Martin-Lewis, Abbott-Costello, Laurel-Hardy.  Not the least bit funny.  'Who's on First' was the least funny "bit" in the history of humor.

The problem with transferring real humor to a feature-length film is that most of the audience is comprised of idiots.


----------



## Lysistrata

bluzman61 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the rump's SOTU speech, complete with him bestowing the Medal of Freedom on rush limpdick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really ARE a miserable, hateful liberal lunatic with SEVERE TDS.  Very sad.  PLEASE get help for this.  Thank you.
Click to expand...


Why bestow the Medal of Freedom on somebody who made big bucks by simply thinking up insults to his fellow Americans? What good has any of this done for the people of the USA?


----------



## miketx

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Iowa Carcass was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the rump's SOTU speech, complete with him bestowing the Medal of Freedom on rush limpdick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really ARE a miserable, hateful liberal lunatic with SEVERE TDS.  Very sad.  PLEASE get help for this.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why bestow the Medal of Freedom on somebody who made big bucks by simply thinking up insults to his fellow Americans? What good has any of this done for the people of the USA?
Click to expand...

It always lowers taxes and makes illegals go home.


----------



## Flopper

*"Being There"*, Peter Sellers last movie and one his best. He was hailed as a genius for his simplistic approach to life, an aging gardener with a childlike naïveté rises, by accident, into the game of politics. The man is soon presented as a possible Presidential candidate although no one knows his true background.  Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 94%/92% rating.


----------



## bluzman61

Flopper said:


> *"Being There"*, Peter Sellers last movie and one his best. He was hailed as a genius for his simplistic approach to life, an aging gardener with a childlike naïveté rises, by accident, into the game of politics. The man is soon presented as a possible Presidential candidate although no one knows his true background.  Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 94%/92% rating.


I forgot about this movie.  Thanks for bringing it up.  Sellers should've won an Oscar for his performance.  And Shirley McClain was quite good as well.


----------



## Flopper

bluzman61 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Being There"*, Peter Sellers last movie and one his best. He was hailed as a genius for his simplistic approach to life, an aging gardener with a childlike naïveté rises, by accident, into the game of politics. The man is soon presented as a possible Presidential candidate although no one knows his true background.  Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 94%/92% rating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about this movie.  Thanks for bringing it up.  Sellers should've won an Oscar for his performance.  And Shirley McClain was quite good as well.
Click to expand...

I think it was probably his best performance.  A lot of people did not like the movie because the comedy was subtle and lacks the slap stick of the Pink Panther series. It is more like some of his earlier movies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Money Pit


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> I've looked at FUNNY from both sides now, from up and down, but still somehow it's funny illusions I recall.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> Funniest movies: Monty Python & the Holy Grail.  Groundhog Day.  Peter Sellers/Pink Panther  Airplane.  WCFields & a few other oldies.
> 
> But I feel compelled to comment on some of the others.  Mel Brooks was NOT FUNNY.  His "humor" was little more than a succession of fart and bathroom "jokes," predictable and un-funny sexual double-entendres, and a few pathetic sight gags.  Jerry Lewis was not funny.  Silly, that's it.  Robin Williams was occasionally funny, but usually only when scripted by someone else.  Williams was a poor-cousin copy of Jonathan Winters, who was also just silly - but much better at it than Williams  Williams was not a bad actor, though.  Three stooges were totally lacking in real humor...brought out the 12-year-old in all of us.  Same for Martin-Lewis, Abbott-Costello, Laurel-Hardy.  Not the least bit funny.  'Who's on First' was the least funny "bit" in the history of humor.
> 
> The problem with transferring real humor to a feature-length film is that most of the audience is comprised of idiots.


In that vein, Peter Sellers was not funny
Funny accents and pratfalls


----------



## Flopper

What is Funny?  One person watches the antics of a drunk trying to walk a tightrope and finds it hilarious and a guy next to him thinks it's silly. A subtle English comedy is a total loser to one person and a clever movie to another.  I thought Blazing Saddles was a funny movie although a bit gross.  My date thought is was discussing.   So what is funny?  It something that makes you laugh which can be almost anything.


----------



## Flopper

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series


One of my favorites is a musical, "My Fair Lady", 8 Oscars, funny, with great music, guaranteed to leave you with a smile on your face


----------



## bluzman61

Flopper said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine are
> Airplane
> Pink Panther movies
> Jerry Lewis movies
> Animal House
> Eddie Murphy movies
> Scary Movie series
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites is a musical, "My Fair Lady", 8 Oscars, funny, with great music, guaranteed to leave you with a smile on your face
Click to expand...

One of my favorites is "Victor/Victoria", a musical of sorts.  Julie Andrews, Robert Preston and Alex Karras all gave wonderful performances in this film.  And some of the scenes are laugh out loud funny.  A clever and humorous film.


----------



## MaryL

Everyone else says, Blazing Saddles


----------

